# ATV insurance



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure if theirs already a thread for this but i just got a new ride and was gonna get some insurance for it. What company do yall use and how do you like them?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I think there's a thread about it. I use State Farm, it's about 150 a year I think. The first Arctic Cat I had for only ten days and my wife flipped it into a gravel pit and totalled it out, broke her neck in two different places and broke her back in two different places. Needles to say it was a very long and expensive recovery. About five days later I had a check in my hand for more than I paid for it, and they paid everything that her Blue Cross didn't pay, been very satisfied with them.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'm getting mostly for all the thrives out their these days.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I have progressive they are great.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

State Farm here also....It's insured like my cars, full coverage, around $300 a year.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Allstate,,,it's really cheap cause we have everything insured thru them.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Do they cover mods like wheels and tires too?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

They are going to pay for it face value, basically my atvs carry the same coverage as my vehicles. Wreck,theft, and personal injury.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're not sure, just do a search.... you'll find a thread 99% of the time

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11722

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9612

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6031

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1086


----------

